# [drywall] milling machine



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

it's carried by grabber construction products.they refer to it as the future of drywall fabrication.MAGAform 3000 portable board milling machine.hope to hear back from someone who's familiar with this rig.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Dry Wall Solutions*

Do you mean this one? It was in an earlier post (Tricks of the Trade)

Pretty impressive.









http://www.magacon.com/dry-wall-solutions/

Hit the movie link on bottom right of screen


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Made in Austria*

And Magacon Technologies is an Austrian company









Sure looks like you could do some wonderful custom work with that tool but don't imagine its cheap!


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

neat looking toy, curious as to how you would finish seems .... and does it still need cornerbeads....? what about the areas he bored out? mud it? just paint it? grainy looking finish then..... hmmm...


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> And Magacon Technologies is an Austrian company
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mudshark, MAKE IT RIGHT.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Do you mean this one? It was in an earlier post (Tricks of the Trade)
> 
> Pretty impressive.
> 
> ...


 grabberman.com ,same machine.it does have a exspensive look to it,the concept of router and glue might be something worth trying.has anyone tried this?


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

b said:


> grabberman.com ,same machine.it does have a exspensive look to it,the concept of router and glue might be something worth trying.has anyone tried this?


 
Haven't tried the machine but I've site routed sheets for bulkheads. More trouble (and dust) than it's worth without an ez-do machine.

Unless the stuff is overhead, yes, you'll need corner beads. It's as easily damaged as you'd expect without one. Can be a nice system for bulkheads and raking B/Hs tho and saves framing time.

Have to agree with MacDry about the fluted decorative stuff. Drywall isn't a suitable material.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> Hey Mudshark, MAKE IT RIGHT.


Hey CD, you like that new avatar then? Maybe we should send the crew to your house, start ripping drywall off the wall and slamming the contractor that did it for doing it all wrong?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Hey CD, you like that new avatar then? Maybe we should send the crew to your house, start ripping drywall off the wall and slamming the contractor that did it for doing it all wrong?


 Slamming the g/c ,and everyone else...I saw a bath reno once ..The d/c left a microscopic pinhole ...The guy went to pieces...JUST LOOK AT THAT!! NOW WOULD YOU JUST LOOK AT THAT!!!

He's a tripp!:yes:Maybe he was pissed cause myron was tied up at the time:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Hey CD, you like that new avatar then? Maybe we should send the crew to your house, start ripping drywall off the wall and slamming the contractor that did it for doing it all wrong?


I heard that idiot on the radio the other day, on the Adler show. He had the nerve to say, 70% of GC were bad, 20% were really bad, and only 10% were any good.

Mean while, he deals with a client that took the lowest bid from a contractor with the out of state plates on his truck. Then paints the whole construction industry as being as bad as the bad apple contractor.

Oh oh oh ,,,, then he said everything is all wrong with new construction, everything should be done with mold resistant materials, from the wood to drywall, carpets, etc. This would only add 10% more to a house, yeah right buddy:thumbsup:....... nuts:furious:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Like I tell my wife give me a house any house and then give me an unlimited budget and I could tear that thing to pieces just like him. 

And if he came to my house he would leave with his head hanging. Since I done all the renovating myself their would be nothing for him to find. I might let his daughter pink stay awhile longer than him.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Never mind that last sentence my wife wouldn't let that happen. She would own this house free and clear if I even tried.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Never mind that last sentence my wife wouldn't let that happen. She would own this house free and clear if I even tried.


Wife standing over shoulder ....eh'


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

The Drywall Profile Pre-Fabrication System was introduced at the Denver, Colorado 2010 AWCI/INTEX Trade Show by a partnership between Magacon Technologies USA, Inc. and Grabber Construction Products. With 35 years experience in a multitude of functions in the construction industry, I got involved in the project as a productivity consultant- producing profiles, time studies, performing demonstrations, commissioning systems, and supporting sales and customers. In 2011, Grabber hired the CEO & President of Magacon Technologies USA as the National Panel Fabrication Technology Manager, and introduced a new line, the PanelMax System, at the AWCI/INTEX Trade Show in Las Vegas. I've since moved on from Grabber, but have stayed involved with the technology. Since getting involved, close to 40 systems have been placed in a total of 14 states of these United States. I have a wealth of experience and knowledge with the system, so if anyone should be interested in knowing more, please feel free to email me (Todd Wolf) at [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I want one...


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I heard that idiot on the radio the other day, on the Adler show. He had the nerve to say, 70% of GC were bad, 20% were really bad, and only 10% were any good.
> 
> Mean while, he deals with a client that took the lowest bid from a contractor with the out of state plates on his truck. Then paints the whole construction industry as being as bad as the bad apple contractor.
> 
> Oh oh oh ,,,, then he said everything is all wrong with new construction, everything should be done with mold resistant materials, from the wood to drywall, carpets, etc. This would only add 10% more to a house, yeah right buddy:thumbsup:....... nuts:furious:


That's why he likes dewalt tools there bran new every job.:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I want to make tongue and groove drywall and then staple it to the studs...no need for mud


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

b said:


> it's carried by grabber construction products.they refer to it as the future of drywall fabrication.MAGAform 3000 portable board milling machine.hope to hear back from someone who's familiar with this rig.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> I want one...


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Jason said:


> Haven't tried the machine but I've site routed sheets for bulkheads. More trouble (and dust) than it's worth without an ez-do machine.
> 
> Unless the stuff is overhead, yes, you'll need corner beads. It's as easily damaged as you'd expect without one. Can be a nice system for bulkheads and raking B/Hs tho and saves framing time.
> 
> Have to agree with MacDry about the fluted decorative stuff. Drywall isn't a suitable material.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

cdwoodcox said:


> Hey Mudshark, MAKE IT RIGHT.


----------



## mudee (May 18, 2014)

sweet machine! definitely gonna hurt the finishing trade though.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

mudee said:


> sweet machine! definitely gonna hurt the finishing trade though.


With time being money, gonna help the finishing trade to be more competitive and gain greater market share.


----------



## mudee (May 18, 2014)

and how is that? this machine will put alot of tapers out of work


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

mudee said:


> and how is that? this machine will put alot of tapers out of work


That's like saying quick-set, bazookas and boxes, stilts, and getting paid quicker because the job gets done quicker puts finishers out of business. Get-r-done ... get paid ... get the next one because you gotter done smarter, faster, better.


----------



## mudee (May 18, 2014)

lol you're assuming tapers/finishers will have access to one of these? im talking about finishing. period. not carpenters/hangers


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

mudee said:


> and how is that? this machine will put alot of tapers out of work


"Give me a lever long enough and a fulcrum on which to place it, and I shall move the world." - Archimedes

Leverage technology, and rule your world.


----------



## mudee (May 18, 2014)

one of us is confused about what the other means. not sure which


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

mudee said:


> one of us is confused about what the other means. not sure which


Just having a conversation ... just connecting the dots. Can you imagine hangers and finishers building a crew around this technology ... leveraging this technology to tap the dollars in the details?


----------



## mudee (May 18, 2014)

theres no doubt that it would be a good thing to own one of these. But, for ppl who only finish, it cuts into their work. for ppl who hang, it triples their work


----------

